# rock doves in berry bushes



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

this was posted on a local message board i belong to, they are so pretty eating the berries in the storm, photo's by Leslie D. Bartlett


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

omg cute!!!!! great pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

now theres some very clever birds


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i thought i would add these amazing photo's were taken by Leslie D. Bartlett


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Natural moments


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I have watched feral pigeons eating berries from a low-trimmed hedge of some kind in front of _Bürgerhaus Stollwerck_ in Cologne, but during summer. Haven't identified the plant, but it appears to be similar to the one in the photo. Seems to me (I may be wrong) the information is passed from the older, more experienced pigeons, to the younger ones. 

Larry


----------

